# Negril.com Message Board Forums > South Coast Message Board >  Thank you Sweetness

## Angel

For sharing your stories and pics

----------


## Sweetness

my pleasure Angel - so glad someone is "over here" checking them out!!!!!  Enjoy and bless always!

----------


## TizzyATX

I'm over here checking them out as well....from Austin....counting down the days until I'm there.  So grateful for all the photos you have posted, I feel like some kind of fiend that can't get enough lol.

Hope you are hanging in there Sweetness.

Tell me, how is the heat in Negril compared to the damned Texas heat?

----------


## Jim-Donna

Ditto!

----------


## Sweetness

Austin in the HOOOUUUUSE

Tizzy - heat about the same in JA during the day but cooler at night I think.  It is hot in JA right not July August is hot but it never hit 100 there and its been 100 or over here in Austin for month now....yikes.

You gonna have a great time....you ever ck out reggae at Flamingo Cantina?  Message me if you need any info on Negril, etc.

Bless all

----------


## TizzyATX

Represent represent  :Wink: 

Hey if it's not even 100 over there then I'll be just fine lol, your right this summer is brutal, need mo rain!  

Oh girl, Flamingo is one of the last few places I'll still go down to 6th for...hey you should shoot me a message next time you plan to head down there.   I'll most likely bombard your inbox the week before I leave, jk....THANKS!

----------

